# USC oder PWM lüfter



## killbill (27. Dezember 2009)

*USC oder PWM lüfter*

Hi ich habe soll ich eine USC oder PWM lüfter nehmen?

mfg killbill


----------



## mattinator (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: USC oder PWM lüfter*

Nimm den PWM, dann bist Du flexibler. Man kann einen PWM-Lüfter auch an einem 3-Pin-Anschluss mit Masse, Spannung und Tacho-Signal betreiben. Meistens braucht man dafür nicht einmal einen Adapter oder bekommt ihn sogar mit dem Lüfter mit. Hier ein Auszug aus der Beschreibung von bequiet! zum Silent Wings PWM:



> PWM-Funktion
> PWM bedeutet Pulse-Width-Modulation (Pulsweiten-Modulation). Durch den dazugehörigen 4-Pin-Stecker kann die Drehzahl des Lüfters über das Mainboard kontrolliert werden. Die Betriebsspannung bleibt dabei konstant bei 12V und das PWM-Signal kann einen Wert von 0-100% annehmen. Die SilentWingsPWM drehen auch im Falle eines PWM-Signals von 0% mit einer Minimal-Drehzahl weiter.
> 4-Pin-Anschluss
> PWM-Lüfter werden, im Vergleich zu konventionellen Lüftern, statt mit einem 3-Pin-Stecker über einem 4-Pin-Stecker angesteuert. Drei der Pins sind genauso belegt wie bei konventionellen Lüftern. Über den vierten, äußeren Pin wird der Lüfter mit dem PWM-Signal versorgt.
> ...


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: USC oder PWM lüfter*

mattinator hat voll kommen recht. Einen PWN Lüfter kannst du ohne Probleme mit dem PC Steuern wenn du genug Steckplätzte für PWN Lüfter hast. Bei 3 Pin Lüftern kannst du nur 5 oder 7 Volt Adapter dazwischen hängen.


----------



## killbill (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: USC oder PWM lüfter*

ok dann würde ich mal sagen nehme ich den be quiet silent wing pwm der kostet halt ein euro mehr als die usc version aber das ist er ja angesichts der vorteil auf jeden fall wert.

mfg killbill


----------



## mattinator (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: USC oder PWM lüfter*

Genau


----------



## killbill (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: USC oder PWM lüfter*

hey ist der be quiet wirklich so schlecht wie er in dem 120mm lüfter test dargestellt wird?

mfg killbill


----------



## Uter (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: USC oder PWM lüfter*

schlecht ist er nicht... er ist ziemlich leise aber er hat keine guten durchsatz also wenn du es leise magst und es dafür nicht sooo kalt sein muss ist er eine gute wahl...


----------



## killbill (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: USC oder PWM lüfter*

ja ich habe mir halt jetzt schon einen 80mm lüfter als gehäuselüfter bestellt
und ich brauche jetzt noch zwei gehäuselüfter.
also ich würde schon einen ziemlich guten haben wollen 
was könnt ihr mir den empfehlen?

mfg killbill


----------



## esszett (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: USC oder PWM lüfter*

stimmt, mit pwm ist man (oft) flexibler... es gibt aber pwm-luefter, die sich dann eher schlecht via spannungsaenderung regeln lassen (hohe anlaufspannung, zu hohe drehzahlen fuer silent-systeme trotz 5v)... eine angenehme ausnahme ist tatsaechlich der be quiet! pwm, der dreht auch bei sehr geringer spannung an und laesst sich auch mit pwm recht gut regeln... 

m.e. sind die silentwings keinesfalls so schlecht, wie sie im test rueberkommen... sicher gibt es luefter, die einen hoeheren luftdurchsatz erreichen, das aber immer mit einem deutlich lauteren arbeitsgeraeusch... also aus eigener, neuerer erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass meine beiden silentwings am cpu-kuehler (megahalems; 560-580rpm) die cpu-kerne genauso kuehl halten wie 2 akasa apache bei gleicher geschwindigkeit, die zuvor dran waren... um ehrlich zu sein (auch wenn ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann), liegen die kerntemperaturen sogar 1 bis 2° darunter (bei gleicher zimmertemp)... die ganze sache hat jedenfalls den vorteil, dass die silentwings lautlos ihre arbeit erledigen... die apachen hatten bei der geschwindigkeit leider deutliche lagergeraeusche und waren auch durch die erzeugten luftverwirbelungen nicht wirklich leise...


----------

